# Teka and Bellian



## DucDirk (Jun 8, 2017)

Hey everyone,

I'm planning on purchasing a house in Portugal. 
The list of specifications indicates that all kitchen appliances are TEKA, a brand I'm not familiar with. The sanitary appliances are all Bellian, another brand I'm not familiar with. 
Can anyone of you give me positive or negative reviews on TEKA and/or BELLIAN ?
Thanks a lot for your help !
:help:


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

DucDirk said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm planning on purchasing a house in Portugal.
> The list of specifications indicates that all kitchen appliances are TEKA, a brand I'm not familiar with. The sanitary appliances are all Bellian, another brand I'm not familiar with.
> ...


TEKA are of German origin and beloved for the German way of standardisation where a kitchen has a standard size and EVERYTHING fits perfectly into the space when assembled. The builder/fitter can just order a complete kitchen with TEKA appliances from a catalogue/online and it's perfect. This works well for newspec houses/flats where kitchen spaces can be designed as a standard size but much less so when a retrofit kitchen is needed or the British way where you need to measure each space the measure each appliance to see if anything will fit.

Bellian is a PT company and will depend on what has been purchased as there are low end and high end bathroom gear. All are functional. The fitting is probability more important than the items as here most have tile floors and walls so any slight imperfection in line is obvious and the only way to fix properly is to rip it out and start again.


----------

